# Tandem Flies?



## Dryflyguy (Jan 19, 2015)

Can someone give me info on tandem flies for surf/near shore fishing? I found a post on this forum from 2010 and am looking for an update. I don't tie, so I need a rigging solution. There's an interesting post on Stripersonline about a tendem rig using 20#,17#, and 12# fluorocarbon on a #12 or #14 three way swivel - it states that the stiffness of the larger lines helps prevent tangles. Also, any tips on trollings with flies would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Twisting the main line together also prevents tangles.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

I fish the tandem rig almost exclusively whether in fresh or salt.. Gives the impression of bait chasin bait and triggers aggressive strikes.. Tie on the lead fly and the trailer 2-3 ft behind to the bend of the lead fly with flouo.. Never use swivels.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

^^^^^ Yup........................


----------

